# Help! Goat vomiting



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I went to feed and seen one of my goat vomiting this morning. She did get out yesterday when I was gone so there is a chance she ate something she shouldn't have. What do I do?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Was she eating grain before vomiting? Coukd she have choked? Can look quite scary! If not. Get activated charcoal in her asap...cd antitoxin shot asap...(not cd&t) what could she have gotten into?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Other than vomiting, what other symptoms is she having? Check her temp asap...101.5,-103 5 is normal range..


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm about to go get charcoal now. She isn't eating. She's just staying to herself with her tail down. I will check temp when I get back. 

I really can't think of anything see could have gotten into, we have no poison out anywhere around here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Something weird is happening.
I agree to treat for poisoning in case.

She could of choked on feed.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Something weird is happening.
> I agree to treat for poisoning in case.
> 
> She could of choked on feed.


I'm not sure, I can see where she has throwed up all in the pen in different places. It's was even on her head and feet


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Give activated charcoal then an hour later if she's no longer vomiting, let's do probiotics and dark beer. Darker the better. We have Guinness dark beer here. Give her 6 oz of room temp beer and the probiotics to help restore flora. 
If she's still throwing junk up..we want her allow that to get rid of the bad stuff. Goats only throw up if ingested poison or when choking..so do a good check to see if anything is lodged in her Throat. Listen to her rumen side (left belly) for gurgle and feel for motion. Watch for poop to see if anything off there.
If she is not recovering from what ever she ate..I have a few recipes that may help...I'll post them below


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I cannot find activated charcoal any here in my little small town is there anything else I can give her


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lorraine Rhododendron poisoning blend 
*Roughly 1/4 cup cooking oil, prevent more toxins from absorbing.
*1/2 cup strong strong cold English tea, which is the antidote 
*1 teaspoon ground ginger for pain 
*1 teaspoon baking soda to help bring up gasses. 
Mix all together and drench one to two cc at a time. Smaller doses help the goat retain more if throwing up.
While your goat may not have got into Rhododendron..this recipe can still help. 

Give thiamine or b complex to equal 500 mg thiamine to support her system while rumen is not well. 
Keep fresh water and hay available to her. (Unkess she ate simthing like corn or lots of grain then no water for now)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Give Milk of magnesia...15 cc per 60 pounds to help rid the toxins in place of activated charcoal


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If you have access to quality essential oils..peppermint is excellent..can do a drop in her mouth and or rub diluted on her tummy. I also used a digestion blend with success aftera feed break in. Peppermint tea is soothing as well. Needs to be super strong. And cooled


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks everyone


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Best wishes. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Do you have a place that sells fish supplies? They have activated charcoal in pellets. I had to use it once. Put it in a jug, put water in and shook it up and tubed the water down her. It did save her.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is your girl doing?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I just gave her milk of magnesia and some cooking oil. She threw up on the milk stand. Her temp is 99.8. she is trying to eat a little but I haven't seen her drinking. She tried to pee but only a little comes out.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

And I have baking soda out


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Her temp is a little low. See if you can warm her up a bit. If you have a stall and heat lamp you can put on her. A coat, anything like that. 
Throwing up is actually good! She will throw up whatever is bothering her and if she has something stuck in her throat it will help dislodge it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Don't offer any grain or feed..dry matter only. Hay, dry leaves..stuff like that. Her rumen is not able to digest well in her condition. Her temp is low and I would work on getting that up. A heat lamp, supervised, or a heater she can get near. If it drops much lower will need more of a heat source but can start here.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Redose MOM in 4 hours ..


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Ok I seen her eating the baking soda and hay. Still haven't seen her drinking.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

And she is pooping


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Stopped throwing up now?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Stopped throwing up now?


Yes I haven't seen anymore.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome. Lets do probiotics and dark beer to help restore flora in her tummy.

Offer hay, alfalfa, browse food like pine, cedar, leaves from safe trees or vines. What ever you have there. No deed or grain for a few days of her feeling well.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How is she?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice given, I hope she will be ok.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

She was doing ok when I left at 5 to go to work. I'm going home at 10 to check on her.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> She was doing ok when I left at 5 to go to work. I'm going home at 10 to check on her.


Make sure to update us.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

How much vitamin b should I give her? She's is about 80 pounds


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dose is 5-6 cc per 100 pounds but honestly it's hard to over dose. I would give the 5 cc sub q


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

She still doing ok


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

@double j hows your girl doing today?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

happybleats said:


> @double j hows your girl doing today?


She's fine. I'm working on my pen now where she keeps jumping the fence because she was out this morning just munching on leaves. Still gave her a shot of B and probiotics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to hear.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good news!


----------

